# Holy Villain Vehicles Batman



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Rent your shop out for the weekend and you never know who will show up.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Holy Chop Shop Batman!!!
Those are cool


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Love the question-mark logo on the front of the Riddler's van.:thumbsup:

And if Catwoman drove an HO slotcar, it would be ... ????

-- D
I'd guess Alfred does the Manor's shopping in Aurora's '40 Lincoln.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking shop Omegaman!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dslot said:


> Love the question-mark logo on the front of the Riddler's van.:thumbsup:
> 
> And if Catwoman drove an HO slotcar, it would be ... ????
> 
> ...


I'd say Catwoman would be driving a cougar... How old would she be now? :lol:

Neat collection Omega!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dslot said:


> Love the question-mark logo on the front of the Riddler's van.:thumbsup:
> 
> And if Catwoman drove an HO slotcar, it would be ... ????
> 
> ...


Skin tight black Jaguar XKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Skin tight black Jaguar XKE! :thumbsup:


... with a whip antenna, presumably.

Good choice, Bill. Possibly the most erotic mass-production auto ever. And with a cat name.

But those sensual curves never quite translated to any HO slot version. 

Not the Aurora









nor the Atlas 









and definitely not the Faller









Tyco - fail.









Lionel? Oh, spare me please.








And Marx is much the same.

Not even the Mini-Lindy, which did not strictly have to worry about fitting around a powered chassis.









Can anyone think of a good one? Or a good resin body for an HO chassis?

-- D


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Although I don't own one D... Matchbox did a couple in the @2000's that had a better and less exaggerated roofline IMO. This page shows a side by side.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/carl.taylor7/Web Pages/jaguar_page.htm


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

If it was the Catwoman's car it would be a Shaguar:devil:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

41-willys said:


> If it was the Catwoman's car it would be a Shaguar:devil:


Only if she married Austin Powers.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Although I don't own one D... Matchbox did a couple in the @2000's that had a better and less exaggerated roofline IMO. This page shows a side by side.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/carl.taylor7/Web Pages/jaguar_page.htm


Yeah, they do look a bit better. Thanks TJD. I wonder if the size is right for an Aurora wheelbase. I'll keep my eyes open - can't be too hard to find if they're Matchbox.
(I'm going to have to bookmark that site.)

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is something missing from that list. Johnny Lightning did at least a top down version (the shaguar being one of them...I have a plain red one as an example). It was one of my "I'll cast it someday" die casts that never saw silicone.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There is something missing from that list. Johnny Lightning did at least a top down version (the shaguar being one of them...I have a plain red one as an example). It was one of my "I'll cast it someday" die casts that never saw silicone.


True. The list is not all-inclusive. I checked several categories in which I knew of diecasts that were not listed (usually JLs). BUT the list also included models in each category that I was not aware of, and it has good clear photos that show what each looks like, so it's still valuable. To me, at least.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed. Not making less of the list, just didn't want anyone to think that was all out there..


----------

